# Hen or rooster?!



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

My 5 month old non bearded silkie named Raisin


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

It looks like a cockerel to me, but at such a young age it's hard to tell with silkies!


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

Ugh that's what I thought lol.. I can't have roosters and am very attached to him/her.. Praying for a miracle!!


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

I know exactly how you feel! I get too attached to chicks and then they turn out to be roosters. I have a whole bunch of roosters wandering around the farm as we speak!


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm thinking pullet on this one. Round crest.. No redness to comb. My cockerel silkie's comb started to turn mulberry at 11 weeks. Can you take a side view of the crest?


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

Yes, will go outside and try and take one now.. I would be elated if raisin was a girl!!


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

Did this come out ok? Are those streamers?


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

Here's another


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

And another


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

They do kind of look like streamers, but it's hard to tell. May just have to wait and see with this one!


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

Raisin crowed this morning... ALOT!! I have an offer for a home for him across the street (thank god) how do we go about introducing them? She has 6 hens different kinds and 1 polish rooster who does not crow yet.. Her hens are about 6 months old now. I heard its during the night while there sleeping? Can 2 roosters do ok together that are different breeds? Thanks for your I'm put!!! Tara


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

Also, walnut my hen will be alone in the coop till end of September when I get 3 more silkie hens.. Will she be ok by herself?


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

I can't help you when it comes to introducing him to your neighbors flock. 

Chickens do better with buddies. Is there any way you can wait to give Walnut to your neighbor until you get your other silkies? Or could you buy a friend for her on Craigslist?


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

Worked out great.. Raisin my rooster is happy across the street with my neighbors 7 hens and I saved 2 new silkie babies with crooked beaks last week that are with Walnut I actually just started another post to see everyone's thoughts on male/female of the new 2..


----------



## RickaRae (Aug 12, 2013)

MatthewBK said:


> I know exactly how you feel! I get too attached to chicks and then they turn out to be roosters. I have a whole bunch of roosters wandering around the farm as we speak!


I have 8 because of that very same thing!


----------

